# FreeBSD 11 - pfSense and Atom 3858 support



## zeux (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi,

I have to buy a server for a customer and install on that server the last version of pfSense (2.4.1). I have to choose from:

Supermicro A2SDi-TP8F or A2SDi-12C-HLN4F  with Intel Atom 3858 "Denverton"

Supermicro A2SDV-16C-TLN5F with Intel Atom 3958 "Denverton"

I have read that the last version of FreeBSD / pfSense (2.4.1) is not fully compatible with Intel Atom 38XX / 39XX "Denverton" processors. Is it true? If so, which problems will I have? If I understood well, the main problem is that FreeBSD / pfSense will not be able to use NICs (10 Gb and 1 Gb), right? If so, the problem could be resolved for the beginning of January?

Thank you very much


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2017)

PC-BSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## balanga (Nov 21, 2017)

zeux said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have to buy a server for a customer and install on that server the last version of pfSense (2.4.1). I have to choose from:



https://forum.pfsense.org/


----------

